# كتب في الهندسة الصناعية



## رمزة الزبير (20 أبريل 2015)

FOUNDATIONS FOR INDUSTRIAL MACHINES,
Handbook for Practising Engineers

http://bookzz.org/md5/824b4374e80ad7475acd44e3d189233c

​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (20 أبريل 2015)

Handbook of Industrial Engineering Equations, Formulas, and Calculations
http://bookzz.org/s/?q=Handbook+of+...Equations,+Formulas,+and+Calculations&e=1&t=0​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (24 أبريل 2015)

Engineering Documentation Control Handbook. Configuration Management 
in Industry
http://bookzz.org/book/2280396/6ebc1c
​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (25 أبريل 2015)

*Construction Management for Industrial Projects*

http://bookzz.org/book/1189178/1b7597​
​​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (26 أبريل 2015)

Materials_and_Processes_in_Manufacturing
https://mega.co.nz/#!YMllFSKD!mMsW_B3AJMz80VNXkBkkjTF2wM-D6zXnr3drlyZfED0​​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (27 أبريل 2015)

Retail Analytics
Integrated Forecasting and Inventory
Management for Perishable Products
in Retailing


​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (27 أبريل 2015)

*Aviation Psychology and Human Factors*

Aviation Psychology and Human Factors

​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (21 مايو 2015)

[h=1]Industrial Automation Pocket Guide[/h]http://www.slideshare.net/Mechanica...utm_medium=ssemail&utm_campaign=upload_digest​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (26 مايو 2015)

Conveyor_Equipment_Manufacturers_Association
http://nitroflare.com/view/88CEDDF0...pment_Manufacturers_Association._Eng.pdf/free​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (26 مايو 2015)

[h=1]Mechanical Fastening, Joining, and Assembly[/h]http://www.slideshare.net/Mechanica...dia/mechanical-fastening-joining-and-assembly​


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (26 مايو 2015)

رمزة الزبير قال:


> Engineering Documentation Control Handbook. Configuration Management
> in Industry
> http://bookzz.org/book/2280396/6ebc1c
> ​



هذا جميل !
أشعر أنه يهم كل مهندس يعمل في المشاريع الهندسية
أنا واجهت هذا الأمر عمليا لما بدأت أعمل كمهندس مشاريع و كنت أرى الرسوم الهندسية و قد بلغت وقتها أن هناك إدارة مختصة بما يسمى ضبط الرسومات و يجب أن يذهب المقاول لأخذ موافقتها
لعلي أقرأ الكتاب و أستفيد منه بإذن الله

شكرا لك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رمزة الزبير (26 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً..أتمني أن تقرأ وتسفيد منه.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (27 مايو 2015)

[h=2]Workshop Processes, Practices and Materials, 5 edition[/h]2015
http://novafile.com/udf7e7il0lhm

​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (29 مايو 2015)

[h=1]Geometric Modelling, Numerical Simulation, and Optimization: Applied Mathematics at SINTEF[/h]http://bookzz.org/book/906024/b53354​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (29 مايو 2015)

Energy Management and Efficiency for the Process Industries
http://nitroflare.com/view/2BC0DFF4...fficiency.for.the.Process.Industries.pdf/free
​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (2 يونيو 2015)

Planning and Scheduling for Maritime Container
Yards
http://novafile.com/t8t2i3240cxh​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (3 يونيو 2015)

Technical Writing: A Practical Guide for Engineers and Scientists
http://nitroflare.com/view/0BC58BC7FE4CCF9/1439820856.pdf/free​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (16 يونيو 2015)

[h=1]Practical Control Engineering: A Guide for Engineers, Managers, and Practitioners (MATLAB Examples)[/h]http://bookzz.org/book/1206483/333d47​


----------



## sadat2010 (4 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم 
الصناعه هى الركيزه الاساسيه وجب تدوينها فى كتاب لعدم اندثارها مثل الصناعات الايدويه البسيطه


----------



## sadat2010 (4 أبريل 2016)

انا رئيس قسم الوميتال فى مركز تدريب مهنى 
نقوم الان بفتح القسم لدورات تدريبيه لكسب الصانع الحرفيه


----------



## sadat2010 (8 أبريل 2016)

محافظة القليوبيه 
مدرية القوى العامله والهجره بالقليوبيه 
 مركز التدريب المهنى بالخانكه 




تعلن مدرية القوى العامله بالقليوبيه عن تنظيم برنامج جديد على مهنة ألألوميتال وذلك لتنمية القدرات والمهارات المكتسبه لتنمية الموارد البشريه تلبية لمتطلبات سوق العمل للمنشأت الصناعيه الكبرى داخليا وخارجيا وذلك من خلال الدوره التدريبيه المجانيه للإلحاق بالعمل 



المزايا :
يقوم بتدريب كل مجموعه مرب كفء على أعلى مستوى 
التدريب مجانى ويمنح المتدرب بدل انتقال وتغذيه عن كل يوم تصرف شهريا 
مكافأة ماليه للأوائل 
منح كل خريج شهاده معتمده مختومه بخاتم شعار الجمهوريه تفيد إجتيازه الدوره بنجاح 
تعين عدد من الخرجين أو تساعده على العمل الحكومى أو الشركات أو المصانع 



المتقدمين للبرنامج التدريبى 
تنشئه مهنيه العمر من 14 ألى 20 عاما مدة التدريب 7 شهور 
التدريب التحويلى 
معد للشباب الخريجين مدة التدريب من 3 الى 6 شهور 


الشروط لقبول المتدريب 
تقديم صورة الشهاده ألأبتدائيه أو ألأعداديه أو محو أميه أوأختبار للمتقدم
ألأوراق : صورة شهادة ميلاد . صورة البطاقه . عدد 2 صوره شخصيه . دوسيه بلاستك 



مدير المركز : مهندس / عصام حسن 

مدرب ألألوميتال م/ مصطفى الجبالى 

ت 01011819176

 ت 01115406098 
 نتشرف برد سيادكم


----------



## sadat2010 (14 أبريل 2016)

ألدعم ألفنى 
فى أعمال ألألومنيوم


 الدعم الفنى.
يختص كتاب الدعم الفنى بمجال الالومنيوم فى جميع مراحله .وكيفية التعامل مع قطاعات ألألومنيوم .
من حيث.رفع ألمقاس ومعرفة طرقه.وطرق ألتكعيب والحساب .والحصر وألأستلام .والمراجعه .
ومعرفة التخصيمات الخاصه بكل القطاعات المتداوله فى ألأسواق .ومعرفة كيفية التقطيع والتصنيع والتجميع والتركيب.وجميع أشكال ألقطاعات والشرح ألوافى ألمفصل بئدق ألتفاصيل .
ومعرفة قطاع الدبل جلاس وسنجل جلاس وألفرق بينهم.
قطاعات الدعم الفنى.{السعدوأنظمته}.{العربيه وأنظمته}.{اليو وانظمته}.{بى اس وأنظمته}.{تكنال وأنظمته}.{جامبوا وأنظمته}.{تنجوا وأنظمته}.{أم بى}.{بى فى سى}
أقسام الدعم الفنى.{ابواب}{شبابيك}{وجايهه}{قواطيع}{شيش حصيره}{درابزينات}{مطابخ}
{تجاليد}{أكسسوار} {زجاج}{اسقف معلقه}{ستائرمعدنيه}{جريليات}
أعمال الدعم الفنى.أعمال{منزلقه}{مفصليه}{محوريه}{قلابه}{منطبقه}{دواره}{مروحيه}
يدعم ألممارس بكثير من ألمعلومات من حيث ألشروط العامه والتعاريف السائده .والمواصفات القياسيه
ومواد ألأعمال .ومميزات كل قطاع على حده .ومتطلبات تجهيز ألعمل ألفنيه (ألورشه)



للأستعلام : 01115406098 01011819176


----------



## هنادي ادهم (16 أبريل 2016)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------

